# 2011 CAAD10 Frame - Is it still the best frame in the world?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

*2011 CAAD10 Frame - Is it still the best aluminum frame in the world?*

I know theres a long thread (or 2) in the CD subforum, but i'm looking to get more varied opinions. 

Is the 2011 CAAD10 Frame the best aluminum frame on the market? And no, i dont give a **** about carbon seatstays, so dont discuss frames that have that.

Also, please post any specs you find about the frame/CAAD10 Bikes.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

No. But my custom Chas Roberts must be getting close.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

DannyBoy said:


> No. But my custom Chas Roberts must be getting close.


eh... they may be custom, but they sure are ugly... and if we take price and availability into consideration, this roberts frame is more expensive and not widely available. 

(i dont currently, or have ever owned a caad frame)


----------



## Ranchu (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd take a custom Roberts over a CAAD any day (and yes, I own 2x CAAD9's and a Six13).

The CAAD10 is no longer made in USA so IMHO its just another boring cookie-cutter Taiwanese/Chinese frameset.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It appears you have already made your arguement, since you already believe that Cannondale's are the best aluminum frames made.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Ranchu said:


> The CAAD10 is no longer made in USA so IMHO its just another boring cookie-cutter Taiwanese/Chinese frameset.


As opposed to another boring cookie-cutter frame made in the USA? Give me a break. Cannondale would never allow the CAAD name to even be placed on a crappy frame- regardless of where it's made. The CAAD frame might not get as much attention as the carbon frames right now but Cannondale makes sure that it remains a world class frame. It has to. The CAAD frame is the foundation to Cannondale's success and it's still being raced all over the world. Even the old CAAD frames still get respect as good crit bikes. You never forget what made you the success that you are. As an owner of two CAAD 9 bikes, I'm sure you can attest to the high quality of your CAAD 9 bikes. The CAAD 10 should be just as good-if not better than a CAAD 9. BTW, I don't own a Cannondale and have never owned one, but I know a good thing when I see it.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

terbennett said:


> As opposed to another boring cookie-cutter frame made in the USA?


You beat me to it. The CAAD9 made in the US was about as cookie cutter as possible. Not that that makes it anything but a great frame but after a company has made so so many, they are cookie cutter. 
It's not a custom or artisan frame no matter where it's made. It's high volume and the value is in the engineering that designed it not the manufacturing process.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

the caad9 being made in the USA means nothing to me. get that out of your head and lets discuss whether the caad10 is better OVERALL than the caad9 (or any other aluminum frame)


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> the caad9 being made in the USA means nothing to me. get that out of your head and lets discuss whether the caad10 is better OVERALL than the caad9 (or any other aluminum frame)


I mentioned in another thread that I think C-Dale has taken aluminum frames about as far as they can go. C-Dale is really the only maker that comes to mind that puts a lot of thought into making a high-end al bike. Most other al bikes by other big companies are slotted for entry-level performance road bikes....ie Trek 1000, Scott Speedium, etc. 

Just being able to buy an aluminum bike with 105 or better makes it the best aluminum bike in the world.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Your constant leaning towards "best" or any other mark of superiority is useless without context and taking the individual's needs/wants into account. What works for some may not work for others, that is why there are lots of different bike models and manufacturers to choose from. Without refining the question it is a useless exercise in theoretical analysis.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Your constant leaning towards "best" or any other mark of superiority is useless without context and taking the individual's needs/wants into account. What works for some may not work for others, that is why there are lots of different bike models and manufacturers to choose from. Without refining the question it is a useless exercise in theoretical analysis.


Cannondale could be employing staff that smoke so it could be a factor against them.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Your constant leaning towards "best" or any other mark of superiority is useless without context and taking the individual's needs/wants into account. What works for some may not work for others, that is why there are lots of different bike models and manufacturers to choose from. Without refining the question it is a useless exercise in theoretical analysis.


yep you're right, we all have different goals on our bikes and people have different bikes for diff. purposes. 

What do YOU think the CAAD frame is the best at? What are its Pros?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the CAAD designs used to be designed specifically for US racing - crits. Not only stiff but the bottom bracket was higher than Euro frames for pedaling out of corners. When Cannondale started sponsoring Euro teams (Seaco etc) they started to tweak the geometry more toward that of a road racing frame. This made the frame more comfortable etc but it lost its crit specialty, and in all frankness it doesn't compare to the current generation of carbon road frames as a general road racing frame. That said, it's still the most refined and tweaked alu frame around, but there's not much being produced at the high end in terms of alu frames these days to compare it against.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> the caad9 being made in the USA means nothing to me. get that out of your head and lets discuss whether the caad10 is better OVERALL than the caad9 (or any other aluminum frame)


I doubt anyone here has seen much less ridden any miles on a CAAD10 at this point so I'm not sure what you were expecting.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

if it was the best frame in the world, wouldn't it be more expensive? 

people pay big money for products if they're better, and the CAAD frame is actually pretty cheap compared to many other options


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

terbennett said:


> As opposed to another boring cookie-cutter frame made in the USA? Give me a break. Cannondale would never allow the CAAD name to even be placed on a crappy frame- regardless of where it's made. The CAAD frame might not get as much attention as the carbon frames right now but Cannondale makes sure that it remains a world class frame. It has to. The CAAD frame is the foundation to Cannondale's success and it's still being raced all over the world. Even the old CAAD frames still get respect as good crit bikes. You never forget what made you the success that you are. As an owner of two CAAD 9 bikes, I'm sure you can attest to the high quality of your CAAD 9 bikes. The CAAD 10 should be just as good-if not better than a CAAD 9. BTW, I don't own a Cannondale and have never owned one, but I know a good thing when I see it.


Cannondale probably has no say in this as they're now owned by Dorel. Expect their name to be placed on all kinds of things. Maybe we'll even see some Cannondales at Walmart and Target along with the other Pacific Cycle brands.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

roscoe said:


> if it was the best frame in the world, wouldn't it be more expensive?
> 
> people pay big money for products if they're better, and the CAAD frame is actually pretty cheap compared to many other options


right, but cannondale still needs to sell them @ the price people are willing to pay, you know... profits?


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

If not the best ... pretty dang close.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

somebody send me one, i'll test it out for a while.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> right, but cannondale still needs to sell them @ the price people are willing to pay, you know... profits?


but if it's the best, then why would the frame sell for less than half the amount of some carbon frames? 

people apparently must think the more expensive frames are better or else why are they paying double the $$$ for a frame that's not a CAAD?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

roscoe said:


> but if it's the best, then why would the frame sell for less than half the amount of some carbon frames?
> 
> people apparently must think the more expensive frames are better or else why are they paying double the $$$ for a frame that's not a CAAD?


Easy. 1. Aluminum costs less than carbon as a material. 2 Marketing hype has convinced people that carbon bikes are worth that much.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

terbennett said:


> Easy. 1. Aluminum costs less than carbon as a material. 2 Marketing hype has convinced people that carbon bikes are worth that much.


regardless of material, if the CAAD was a better frame then the high end CF products people would pay the $$ for it 

if cannondale has such an amazing product, then they should be able to charge a premium price for a premium product

CF vs AL in terms of cost.. really, how much do you think it costs to pay a skilled welder vs a CF layup worker? the labor of either type of frame is what you're paying for, the material cost is a minor factor in the cost of a frame.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

roscoe said:


> regardless of material, if the CAAD was a better frame then the high end CF products people would pay the $$ for it
> 
> if cannondale has such an amazing product, then they should be able to charge a premium price for a premium product
> 
> CF vs AL in terms of cost.. really, how much do you think it costs to pay a skilled welder vs a CF layup worker? the labor of either type of frame is what you're paying for, the material cost is a minor factor in the cost of a frame.


I never said that those carbon bikes weren't better in some way for many riders. They just aren't worth double the money. Besides, if someone told you that an aluminum bike was the same cost as a carbon bike, which would you buy? Most people would go carbon because marketing has convinced them that they are getting more for their money. The average buyer knows little about material but they go by whatthey are told so it would be redundant for C-dale to sell a CAAD frame for the cost of a comparably equipped Super Six. If the CAAD wasn't an amazing product, why is it still being raced all over the world. That alone tells me how amazing a CAAD frame really is as a racing bike. The best? That's open to interpretation. If i wanted a more relaxed bike, it wouldn't be a CAAD.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

maybe we need some qualifiers in there 

is the caad the best aluminum frame for racing made by cannondale for less than $1000?


if the CAAD was the "best frame in the world", ask yourself this question, if someone opened the doors of a bike shop and said take any bike you want for free... would it be a CAAD? I think most people would say no


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

roscoe said:


> regardless of material, if the CAAD was a better frame then the high end CF products people would pay the $$ for it
> 
> if cannondale has such an amazing product, then they should be able to charge a premium price for a premium product
> 
> CF vs AL in terms of cost.. really, how much do you think it costs to pay a skilled welder vs a CF layup worker? the labor of either type of frame is what you're paying for, the material cost is a minor factor in the cost of a frame.



Yeah, maybe the CAAD isn't as amazing as every hyper exotic euro $5000 carbon frame, but you're missing the point. It's kind of comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.

The whole point of the CAAD is to make a high volume, lightweight, and stiff frame that was also affordable via mass production. Cannondale always specialized in aluminum so this was the material of choice back when the first CAAD's were pioneered, way before CF became the trend. Twenty-five years ago, aluminum was THE exotic material. Cannondale stuck with this recipe because it sells well and is highly sought after. 

Sure, they could charge more for it, but they're a corporation looking to make a profit afterall, so why mess with a great formula? As said earlier, people look down on aluminum and steel now due to marketing hype. Never underestimate the power of psychological influence. Cannondale released the "six/six carbon" and "six carbon" entry level carbon frames just to have an inexpensive CF frame out there, which sold terribly compared to the CAAD.

The rare combination of good engineering for a low price tag and being mass produced but still handmade in the US was very appealing to a lot of people. Yes, cannondale probably could sell them for more than it does, but it's meant to be a value frame. This is one of things that makes it so great - it sprints, climbs, and descends like very expensive CF frames at a fraction of the cost. It's like comparing a Corvette to a Ferrari. They are both competent, fast, and agile but one is affordable and one is exotic and expensive. They cater to two completely different market segments.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The original title says "best frame in the world", but above the opening post, he changes it to aluminum.

I think he mean best "aluminum" frame.

I think this question is still premature. Everyone is still only guessing at what the 10 will be like to ride and to race.

Cannondale pretty much completely revised the frame. So if anyone is trying to base the ride on their CAAD9...could be way off.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

skaruda_23 said:


> Sure, they could charge more for it, but they're a corporation looking to make a profit afterall, so why mess with a great formula?


the point is that they CAN'T charge more for it, the second the CAAD starts to get in CF bikes price range, few buyers will consider it (how many 9-1's have you seen around compared to similarly priced CF bikes?) 

if people were willing to pay a premium price, I can tell you with 100% certainty that cannondale would gladly charge for it. Cannondale doesn't make the CAAD cheap to be nice, or in an attempt to sell bunches at low margin and "make it up on volume"


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

roscoe said:


> the point is that they CAN'T charge more for it, the second the CAAD starts to get in CF bikes price range, few buyers will consider it (how many 9-1's have you seen around compared to similarly priced CF bikes?)
> 
> if people were willing to pay a premium price, I can tell you with 100% certainty that cannondale would gladly charge for it. Cannondale doesn't make the CAAD cheap to be nice, or in an attempt to sell bunches at low margin and "make it up on volume"


Yes, you're right, because as I said earlier, the buying public is convinced that anything carbon would be automatically superior to a CAAD9-1.

After reading my entire long post about what the reasoning behind CAAD, why, does Cdale make the CAAD inexpensive other than for the market's bias toward CF or to make up for the low cost in high volume? 

What is your reasoning? Is aluminum inferior? Is the CAAD design inferior? Have you ever ridden a CAAD to accurately judge it's performance? I'm very curious.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd ridden a caad95 and 94 2010 models, both were very nice bikes

the issue comes down to pricing, the CAAD is actually expensive compared to what most people would consider it's competition (other AL bikes from other makers) 
I ended up looking at the [email protected]$1400, the [email protected] and I ended up getting a comparable bike to the 95 from another maker for right at $1000, while the CAAD was darn fine bike and I'd say I did prefer it slightly, I just didn't see it as being worth the $400 premium at that time. 

while many could point that the performace of the CAAD bikes is the same as a much more expensive CF bikes(if you're shopping with this mindset, now the CAAD is cheap) the vast majority of bike buyers don't know the difference between good AL/bad AL, or good CF/bad CF(as you've also pointed out) 

really, it's all a waste of time argument, a 16 lb CAAD or a 22 lb CF pig is not going to make much of a difference unless you're racing and are already near the front of the pack.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> The original title says "best frame in the world", but above the opening post, he changes it to aluminum.
> 
> I think he mean best "aluminum" frame.
> 
> ...



yep, lets STOP TALKING ABOUT CARBON FREAKING FIBER. Carbon bikes are great and all, but lets just talk about other ALUMINUM frames. Any frame better than the CAAD? Since the CAAD9/10 is a performance/racing frame, are there any performance/racing aluminum frames from other manufacturers that can compare?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I say without a doubt the CAAD10 is the best aluminum frame in the world that you can buy from Cannondale available currently


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

roscoe said:


> I'd ridden a caad95 and 94 2010 models, both were very nice bikes
> 
> the issue comes down to pricing, the CAAD is actually expensive compared to what most people would consider it's competition (other AL bikes from other makers)
> I ended up looking at the [email protected]$1400, the [email protected] and I ended up getting a comparable bike to the 95 from another maker for right at $1000, while the CAAD was darn fine bike and I'd say I did prefer it slightly, I just didn't see it as being worth the $400 premium at that time.
> ...


Now what I wonder is, since Dorel has shifted Cdale production to Taiwan for the cheaper labor, will the prices go down? I assuming no. It's a shame that this cost cutting probably won't be passed onto the consumer. But they are in it to make money, so I shouldn't be surprised.

I guess I would place a lot of people on this forum (including myself) in your first category that place a value on performance... and the build quality on the CAAD is nicer compared to aluminum specialized/giant/treks etc. I've seen. Time will tell if Cdale keeps this up.

I agree about the weight thing. The percentage of your bike's weight as a percentage of your body's weight is pretty insignificant, but if I can get my bike lighter I gotta admit that it is satisfying.

Which bike did you decide to buy, if I may ask?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yep, lets STOP TALKING ABOUT CARBON FREAKING FIBER. Carbon bikes are great and all, but lets just talk about other ALUMINUM frames. Any frame better than the CAAD? Since the CAAD9/10 is a performance/racing frame, are there any performance/racing aluminum frames from other manufacturers that can compare?


Nope.

If there really is a better alu race frame out there than the CAAD, I would really like somebody to give me some good reasons why.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

skaruda_23 said:


> Now what I wonder is, since Dorel has shifted Cdale production to Taiwan for the cheaper labor, will the prices go down? I assuming no. It's a shame that this cost cutting probably won't be passed onto the consumer. But they are in it to make money, so I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I guess I would place a lot of people on this forum (including myself) in your first category that place a value on performance... and the build quality on the CAAD is nicer compared to aluminum specialized/giant/treks etc. I've seen. Time will tell if Cdale keeps this up.
> 
> ...


me? I'm not in the market for a new bike, but 2 cousins of mine are and both are interested in the CAAD9 or CAAD10 depending on availability. Both are interested in the Rival option. 

Is the CAAD frame better than Spec's Allez? In what ways?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I ended up with an allez elite, although really if the price was equal (and if the LBS for cannondale was as good as the specialized lbs) I'd have liked the caad 
I certainly wouldn't disagree that a caad95 is a nicer bike than my allez elite, but I didn't think it was $400 better

I know I don't have a very hardcore bike, but I think it'll be interesting to see how the higher line E5 allez frame compares to the CAAD10, both frames are supposed to be lighter than the old versions and the 2011 allez is supposed to have more agressive geometry than the 2010 version.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

The best 7005 AL frame and bike overall would probably be the super strada. Nice frame and design.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Cervelo "Team"? I see plenty of them at the local crits. Granted I see plenty of CAADs too.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Cervelo "Team"? I see plenty of them at the local crits. I see plenty of CAADs too.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Cyfac, Orbea, Scott, custom builders- still many nice aluminum frames out there.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats one big photo!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

SilentAssassin said:


> The best 7005 AL frame and bike overall would probably be the super strada. Nice frame and design.


Too bad the welds are ugly and arent even as clean as the CAAD 10.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

While I'm not a big C'dale fan, anything from them is better than the "so-called pro bike" offerings from BD. Shill, maybe!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

skaruda_23 said:


> Yes, you're right, because as I said earlier, the buying public is convinced that anything carbon would be automatically superior to a CAAD9-1.
> 
> After reading my entire long post about what the reasoning behind CAAD, why, does Cdale make the CAAD inexpensive other than for the market's bias toward CF or to make up for the low cost in high volume?
> 
> What is your reasoning? Is aluminum inferior? Is the CAAD design inferior? Have you ever ridden a CAAD to accurately judge it's performance? I'm very curious.


Well said.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

SilentAssassin said:


> The best 7005 AL frame and bike overall would probably be the super strada. Nice frame and design.


What exactly about the motobecane makes it so great? Kinesis frames like this one (from bikesdirect.com) are some of most cheaply made "cookie cutter" frames out there. It can't hold a candle to a CAAD frame.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Just went to a shop yesterday to look at a CAAD 9-1. They said I would have to order it. The bike is a hair shy of $3,000 but the shop owner said he'd get it to me for $2450. Anyway, while I was there, I looked at the CAAD 9 and the CAAD 8. Never thought I would say this, but the CAAD 9 had much nicer welds than the CAAD 8. Remember, the CAAD 9 is made here in the USA while the CAAD 8 is made in Taiwan. Makes me wonder if the CAAD 10 will be up to the same standards as the 9 or will it look more like the 8. That really ticked me off. How could C-dale/Dorel allow this? I did not see that coming.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

roscoe said:


> I'd ridden a caad95 and 94 2010 models, both were very nice bikes
> 
> the issue comes down to pricing, the CAAD is actually expensive compared to what most people would consider it's competition (other AL bikes from other makers)
> I ended up looking at the [email protected]$1400, the [email protected] and I ended up getting a comparable bike to the 95 from another maker for right at $1000, while the CAAD was darn fine bike and I'd say I did prefer it slightly, I just didn't see it as being worth the $400 premium at that time.
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned this because I was thinking the same thing. My buddy bought a CAAD 9-5 for around $1400. It's a great bike but the price is rather high for what you get. Felt retails a 2011 Felt F85- similarly equipped to the CAAD 9-5- at $1,050. The geometries are similar on both bikes but the CAAD frame does look a bit more upscale. Whether or not it's a better frame,I don't know. It does have history behind it but I'm not sure if the extra $350 is justified being that both bikesare 105 equipped and are race-worthy. The Allez Elite falls in that category too (however you must've got a good deal on your Allez).
From what I've seen, a CAAD 9-5 is no less expensive than a Trek 2.1. And everyone knows that Trek is overpriced.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

terbennett said:


> Just went to a shop yesterday to look at a CAAD 9-1. They said I would have to order it. The bike is a hair shy of $3,000 but the shop owner said he'd get it to me for $2450. Anyway, while I was there, I looked at the CAAD 9 and the CAAD 8. Never thought I would say this, but the CAAD 9 had much nicer welds than the CAAD 8. Remember, the CAAD 9 is made here in the USA while the CAAD 8 is made in Taiwan. Makes me wonder if the CAAD 10 will be up to the same standards as the 9 or will it look more like the 8. That really ticked me off. How could C-dale/Dorel allow this? I did not see that coming.


the caad10 frame will be better than the caad9. regardless of where its made. being made in the USA is nothing more than paying welders higher wages and a sticker. the CAAD10 frames will still be made to the exact specifications that cannondale makes, so if the welds suck on the caad10, blame it on cannondale for allowing it, not where its made. 

the caad9's welds are better than the caad8's because thats what it is, a higher end bike. the caad8 is an entry level frame comparable to that of the base allez or other cheap aluminum frames from giant/trek. Entry level.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

is the caad8 entry level or just the old version of the top line frame?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

just so I'm clear here - what's making "Y" frame better then "X" frame? Stiffer? Lighter? Faster or slower handling? BB30 - or not? 

I like the look of aluminum welds - I think they show as much character as lugs on a steel bike. Having them ground down doesn't necessarily make them any "better," its just an aesthetic preference.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The current CAAD8 is a frame by itself, it has nothing to do with the old one. Got my gf the feminine version.

The CAAD9 has cleaner welds because Cannondale tells their builders to grind the welds. It not cleaner because its build by "American" hands.

The 8 is C'dales entry level frame if the welds are not ground...its because thats how they want it...not because the worker chose not to do it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Sablotny said:


> just so I'm clear here - what's making "Y" frame better then "X" frame? Stiffer? Lighter? Faster or slower handling? BB30 - or not?
> 
> I like the look of aluminum welds - I think they show as much character as lugs on a steel bike. Having them ground down doesn't necessarily make them any "better," its just an aesthetic preference.


i'm really trying to compare the caad9/10 frames with other aluminum frames. but different frames serve different purposes so its going to be hard to compare the race geometry of the CAAD to other relax geo aluminum frames. Lets compare the CAAD9/10 to other race/aggresive geometry frames. What makes each better as a frame? BB30 = more efficient? or marketting? Lightness is always better. And people always preach about stiffness but no one has any numbers proving it so its all just user's opinions.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Cervelo S1.

That frame has a pretty successful history...no?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

no before the CAAD9 existed, the top line AL frame was not the CAAD8? 

not trying to be a wise ass, I don't know my cannondale history


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

I say all the following are all fairly equal: Cervelo S1, Specialized S-Works E5, and CAAD 9/10

In fact, you see a lot of these bikes represented at crit races.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

roadbike_moron said:


> I say all the following are all fairly equal: Cervelo S1, *Specialized S-Works E5*, and CAAD 9/10
> 
> In fact, you see a lot of these bikes represented at crit races.


The Spec is a good bike but hard to find. Compared to the CAAD and Soloist/S1 (which seem like they have been around forever) it had a very short production run, but was a top dog in the pro peloton for a while under the acqua e sapone team.

From an engineer's standpoint, the CAAD10 takes a very interesting step in terms of tube shapes. Some may call it marketing, I call it optimization based on sound engineering analysis. I'd say that the CAAD takes "top dog" status in the mass-produced Al frame market because the S1, while nice and aero, has been more or less the same frame for the last decade.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

roadbike_moron said:


> I say all the following are all fairly equal: Cervelo S1, Specialized S-Works E5, and CAAD 9/10
> 
> In fact, you see a lot of these bikes represented at crit races.


I used to ride an '04 S-Works. That E5 Aerotec frame made for a fantastic machine. It was stiff but compliant. Funny thing is that bike set me back $4,000. A $4,000 aluminum bike is unheard of these days. I believe that the CAAD9 is comparable. Too bad Specialized axed that frame it in favor of carbon. The carbon S-Works do look sweet though.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

AvantDale said:


> The current CAAD8 is a frame by itself, it has nothing to do with the old one. Got my gf the feminine version.
> 
> The CAAD9 has cleaner welds because Cannondale tells their builders to grind the welds. It not cleaner because its build by "American" hands.
> 
> The 8 is C'dales entry level frame if the welds are not ground...its because thats how they want it...not because the worker chose not to do it.


You have a point, but I wonder how many people will think that the welds aren't as good because it's not made here anymore. For the record, I agree with you guys about it not being important where it's made. It just surprised me that the CAAD 8 looked too entry-level. Even the old CAAD 8 was aesthetically superior in my opinion.


----------



## flangy (Mar 14, 2006)

I ride a Trek 2.3....before you buy any of these other Al bikes make sure you try it as well. It's great. I would also try the KHS 720, a buddy of mine rides one of these and it's nice as well once the brakes are upgraded.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

flangy said:


> I ride a Trek 2.3....before you buy any of these other Al bikes make sure you try it as well. It's great. I would also try the KHS 720, a buddy of mine rides one of these and it's nice as well once the brakes are upgraded.


wtf is a trek 2.3?lol...


----------



## flangy (Mar 14, 2006)

It's a Trek road bike, what do you think it is? Same racing geo as Madone, except in Al. I rode a CAAD8 before the Trek, and the Trek is better.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

flangy said:


> It's a Trek road bike, what do you think it is? Same racing geo as Madone, except in Al. I rode a CAAD8 before the Trek, and the Trek is better.


:14: ut: 
Drinking the juice...

No one here is talking about a CAAD8. The Trek 2.3 use a heavier frame vs Cannondale's CAAD series. Not saying that it's not a bad bike, but there's a reason why there's very little talk about the Trek 2.3 (or anything from 1.2 - 2.3) series line in racing circles. The Trek's aren't special, they ride quite harsh compared to a CAAD9. 

The bottom line here is that probably out of everyone combined here there's maybe <1000 miles ridden on the CAAD10 so no one can really tell you if the CAAD10 is a good or bad frame other than speculation and Cannondale's reputation.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

makeitso said:


> :14: ut:
> Drinking the juice...
> 
> No one here is talking about a CAAD8. The Trek 2.3 use a heavier 6000 series aluminum vs Cannondale's 7000 aluminum and is quite heavy.


I thought cannondale used 6061?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know about that.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

skaruda_23 said:


> What exactly about the motobecane makes it so great? Kinesis frames like this one (from bikesdirect.com) are some of most cheaply made "cookie cutter" frames out there. It can't hold a candle to a CAAD frame.


How do you think that CAAD frame is going to some how make you faster? How is it better than the Super Strada, technically speaking? Love to see some kind of proof or theory that the CAAD some how makes someone ride faster than on the super strada, giant, or other alu frame bikes. I'm not dinging Cannondale at all, I'm sure they make great bikes, I just would like to see some proof of why the Cannondale is better.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

As far as the welds, ok, the Caads welds are pretty clean, but how much faster do prettier welds make you? I really think this is just a bike snob thing? All I'm saying is you put Contador on a Super Strada, he'll still beat everyone on a caad9. I think 99.9% is the engine any way. FYI the Strada comes with sram apex. The group alone is worth $800, the cost of the bike. And if you are going to talk about the caad9 being lighter thanthe Strada than you should be looking at Carbon any way.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

skaruda_23 said:


> I thought cannondale used 6061?


You're right in my haste I assumed it. I'll modify my post.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

SilentAssassin said:


> As far as the welds, ok, the Caads welds are pretty clean, but how much faster do prettier welds make you? I really think this is just a bike snob thing? All I'm saying is you put Contador on a Super Strada, he'll still beat everyone on a caad9. I think 99.9% is the engine any way. FYI the Strada comes with sram apex. The group alone is worth $800, the cost of the bike. And if you are going to talk about the caad9 being lighter thanthe Strada than you should be looking at Carbon any way.


You can put Contador on a Walmart mtb...and he'll still destory you on whatever xyz bike your riding.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, Contador will beat everyone here on a Walmart bike provided the cranks don't break.

Point is really, that the Caad10 or 9 isn't some how magically faster or some how rides better than say, the motobecane with the same specs.


----------



## Wyatt963 (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen the "Van Dessel" aluminum road frame? Testrider.com, voted it the best overall frame, a couple of years ago, and these guys test and ride all the hyper expensive carbon road frames. They like it so much, that they use now as a their test bike for all the wheelsets, and components, that they try out.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yes, Contador will beat everyone here on a Walmart bike provided the cranks don't break.
> 
> Point is really, that the Caad10 or 9 isn't some how magically faster or some how rides better than say, the motobecane with the same specs.


Off course it's not faster than anything that provides the same fit and no one said it was.

As far as there being no way one frame rides better than another......well let's just say it makes your posts not worth wasting any time on.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Off course it's not faster than anything that provides the same fit and no one said it was.
> 
> As far as there being no way one frame rides better than another......well let's just say it makes your posts not worth wasting any time on.


Would love to see the caad10 vs say, a windsor kennett frame. If it was a blind test no one would be able to tell the ride difference. And I think some would even say the kennett rides better...or even confuse the kennett with the caad10 maybe, lol. Pretture sure a lot of the moto frames are fuji frames?


----------



## bedford_fan (Aug 4, 2008)

Greetings All,

My two cents. I have ridden the CAAD7 for 5+ years, 8000 miles and climbing. I am very happy with the handling and ride quality. I currently looking at purchasing a CAAD10 as a replacement but if it were available stateside: I would also be interested in looking at the Principia Revolution PMA. This product from Denmark looks very nice and if it means anything my lbs mechanic swears by his. Pictures and specifications can be viewed at the official website: 

http://www.principia.dk/sits/UK/revolution_pma_uk.html

Bests,

Bedford_Fan


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

bedford_fan said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> My two cents. I have ridden the CAAD7 for 5+ years, 8000 miles and climbing. I am very happy with the handling and ride quality. I currently looking at purchasing a CAAD10 as a replacement but if it were available stateside: I would also be interested in looking at the Principia Revolution PMA. This product from Denmark looks very nice and if it means anything my lbs mechanic swears by his. Pictures and specifications can be viewed at the official website:
> 
> ...


can we see a pic of your caad7?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> Would love to see the caad10 vs say, a windsor kennett frame. If it was a blind test no one would be able to tell the ride difference. And I think some would even say the kennett rides better...or even confuse the kennett with the caad10 maybe, lol. Pretture sure a lot of the moto frames are fuji frames?


no they'd be able to tell a different by touching the welds and also lifting the bike.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> Is the 2011 CAAD10 Frame the best aluminum frame on the market? .


Yes. Clearly.


----------



## wileecoyote (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope Cannondale hasn't lost the plot with the CAAD10. Looking at the pics the chainstays don't look very stout, compliant maybe but not super beefy. Also there is a chainstay bridge if you look closely. I'm not an engineer but most of the stiff alu bikes I know of don't have chainstay bridges. I hope they didn't soften it up to prevent competition with their carbon bikes.


----------



## wileecoyote (Aug 30, 2010)

For me personally I'm in the market for a new race bike and realized that a lot of the carbon out there isn't that great and decided to be a little contrarian and go aluminum. It's not dead that's for sure, if you look Philippe Gilbert has been taking out races all season on an aluminum Canyon bike, he chose that over their carbon bike. Even in the recent Belgian championships it looked like he was on their aluminum bike.

Canyon seem to be outdoing Cannondale at their own game. Rather than make the Alu bike the dumbed down bike in the range they made theirs very stiff, vertically compliant and came in at a decent weight. I think I saw around 1250 grams which is no flyweight, but if it's light enough to win this year's Amstel Gold race then I think it should be ok for us mortals. Also saw it win a lot of bike comparisons in Europe vs other aluminum and carbon bikes.

I'm also looking at the Principia if Cannondale blows this. They are outstanding bikes from what I understand but seem a little pricey. Very high quality though.


----------



## bedford_fan (Aug 4, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> can we see a pic of your caad7?



Sure, no problem. Nothing special but your standard 2005 CAAD7 model with very minor modifications. Reading some of the posts, just a couple of things to note.

1) Prior to the CAAD9, the CAAD7 was one of Cannondale's most popular frames which was in production from 2003 - 2005. Which is kind of longtime in the CAAD series.

2) In comparison: the CAAD8 which was introduced in 2006 and was replaced one year later by the CAAD9.

3) Cannondale, with the exception of few other companies(Principia, Canyon, etc), is actively developing, incorporating and marketing the latest designs into aluminum frame models as a prime choice for purchase.

4) While carbon fiber is a wonderful material for bike frames. Like steel: aluminum still has much to offer and shouldn't written off because it's not CF.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> yep, lets STOP TALKING ABOUT CARBON FREAKING FIBER. Carbon bikes are great and all, but lets just talk about other ALUMINUM frames. Any frame better than the CAAD? Since the CAAD9/10 is a performance/racing frame, are there any performance/racing aluminum frames from other manufacturers that can compare?



Canyon's Ultimate Al looks nice. They "stole" the fork from their top end bike and it's been cleaning up in the TOUR reviews.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

While I like the CAAD frames I've ridden, the Ridley and BMC aluminum bikes suit me better. Best is relative.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Alaska Mike said:


> While I like the CAAD frames I've ridden, the Ridley and BMC aluminum bikes suit me better. Best is relative.


Out of curiosity, which Ridleys have you had the opportunity to ride?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ridley Compact. A friend has one, and if I didn't already have a BMC Road Racer to use as a crit/commuter bike, I would have been all over it. As it turns out, I went with an Orion.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

People will pay over $2000 for a Pegoretti Cicli Fina Estampa. Therefore, by the brilliant standards of this thread, it is the best aluminum frame in the world.

I do still like my Cannondale 3.0.


SilentAss. is a shill.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*hype*



terbennett said:


> Easy. 1. Aluminum costs less than carbon as a material. 2 Marketing hype has convinced people that carbon bikes are worth that much.



As much as I agree with you on that, I can't help to think the same marketing hype serves Cannondale sales objectives... So the question is: how much should (could, would) cost a mass produced CAAD10?

(I think it's a great frame.)


----------

